# Lower Antelope Canyon, Page Arizona



## Crewser (Dec 15, 2012)

Here is an image from Lower Antelope Canyon near Page Arizona, taken in early October.


----------



## phixional ninja (Dec 15, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic colors and textures, beautifully done... mind sharing the gear you used for this?


----------



## Crewser (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks phixional ninja.

I used my new 5D mk3, only its 341st shutter actuation with a rental EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II plus a rental tripod that gave me issues. The image was a 2.00s exposure at f/14 and the ISO was 100.


----------



## phixional ninja (Dec 15, 2012)

Crewser said:


> I used my new 5D mk3...



Of course you did. This forum is precisely calibrated to ensure that I not resist upgrading from my 7D to the 5D3 for more than another week, at best.

Anyway, again, lovely work.


----------



## RC (Dec 15, 2012)

Awesome shot! What time of day was it when you took this shot? I'm assuming open lens without any filters, is that correct?

My work takes me to Page several times a year but I haven't been to Antelope Canyon yet. What do you believe is the best time of year and best time of the day for AC?


----------



## MrFotoFool (Dec 15, 2012)

Great shot. I live in Arizona (not near Page, though) and could fairly easily drive up there on a two day trip. However, I have never been and likely never will for one reason. Everyone I know who has gone in the last decade says that it is always full of photographers with tripods no matter when you go and you have to fight for a place to get a shot. Just too popular and too small of a space.

Am I wrong about this?


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2012)

Awesome ! Beautiful colors and shapes. Congrats for this one.


----------



## Crewser (Dec 16, 2012)

RC said:


> Awesome shot! What time of day was it when you took this shot? I'm assuming open lens without any filters, is that correct?
> 
> My work takes me to Page several times a year but I haven't been to Antelope Canyon yet. What do you believe is the best time of year and best time of the day for AC?



We took the morning tour I think it was 8:30, I got the photo tour (which gives you and additional hour) as I had a tripod and a DSLR camera. I only had a UV filter on the lens plus I covered the camera and lens with a rain sleeve because I was concerned about dust.

There were several in the tour but at no time did I feel rushed or have people in my way. The Upper Canyon tour is the opposite from what I have been told. As I mentioned in my first post, I had a tripod malfunction, I did not locate the allen key in the tripod bag, so the camera became loose, making long exposures a waste of time sadly. Add that to the fact my camera was new, so I did not know how to bracket exposures, I still came away with many good shots. 

The summer time is better for the sunbeam shots, but the crowds are heavier too. I have recently chatted with someone that was there recently and he said they allowed him an additional hour for a small fee.


----------



## Crewser (Dec 16, 2012)

MrFotoFool said:


> Great shot. I live in Arizona (not near Page, though) and could fairly easily drive up there on a two day trip. However, I have never been and likely never will for one reason. Everyone I know who has gone in the last decade says that it is always full of photographers with tripods no matter when you go and you have to fight for a place to get a shot. Just too popular and too small of a space.
> 
> Am I wrong about this?



If you have not been in that area to photograph it, I say take the time, it will be well worth it. Start early with sunrise at Horseshoe Bend, just south of Page a short walk from the highway, do the canyon during the day and head a little bit west to Toadstool on highway 98 in Utah. Sunset at Horseshoe Bend is awesome too. As will the dozens of other photogenic areas be.

When my wife and I were there October 1st, there was 1 other person with a tripod in my tour. The folks at Ken's Tours, who run the tours are great people to deal with. http://www.lowerantelope.com When we left the parking area, there were many cars there, but the Upper AC parking lot across the highway was packed with cars buses RV's and tour vehicles. Which I am sure would make for a zoo of a tour.


----------



## Stu_bert (Dec 16, 2012)

MrFotoFool said:


> Great shot. I live in Arizona (not near Page, though) and could fairly easily drive up there on a two day trip. However, I have never been and likely never will for one reason. Everyone I know who has gone in the last decade says that it is always full of photographers with tripods no matter when you go and you have to fight for a place to get a shot. Just too popular and too small of a space.
> 
> Am I wrong about this?


I've been twice to Lower Canyon and thrice to the upper. Upper is indeed busier, especially in high season, but my most recent visits to both where Jan (2011) and Mar (2012) and you often had sections to yourself. Most people on the lower respect photographers and will happily wait the 20 secs of a long exposure! Time wise, you want the sun overhead to get best illumination to the bottom, but if you prefer more contrast then adjust accordingly.

Upper Canyon you have to do tours, Lower you can just drive up and park and do your own thing. The extended tour is certainly worth it. In March I went twice, and still never completed all of it. I also did the upper and the only down side is the guide makes the pace and suggests pictures. Lower is cheaper and although it does not have such wide openings as the lower, then does not quite have the same majesty as the upper does, but I find it more enjoyable.

Off season make sure you pack gloves etc - it really is quite cool down there, tripod of course and pack a wide angle and a mid-range zoom, spare battery...

For general info on other photographic opportunities, check out Laurent Martres Books...


----------

